# Rocks for my tank



## TylerT (Jul 11, 2010)

Can use any kind of rock? i was thinking about puting a plain quarry rock its kinda of pinkish red with some flaked of quartz in it.


----------



## TylerT (Jul 11, 2010)

all i would have to do is give it a salt bath right? or a bleach dip?


----------

